# Live Web Cam. of the Panama Canal



## Spr.Earl (27 Jul 2004)

Watch the Ship's enter the lock's as they rise or lower going east or west.
On the link you can see the passsing of the USS New Jersey passing through the Canal.

I watch it all the time as I have Philippino friends who sail and come to Vancouver every few month's and if they are on a ship   coming or going to Europe I always whatch when they go through the Canal and I get the odd message from the cam .i.e. a poster on deck   




http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html


----------



## Sundborg (27 Jul 2004)

neato


----------



## Slim (27 Jul 2004)

That's wild!

Slim


----------

